# Just flogged something on ebay advice needed.



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Very green to all this but my first auction is just finished and im a little unsure what happens next.

I sent the buyer a quick message saying well done and an invoice will be on its way also as we are close-ish would they like to collect (large item) and save on postage.

Ive now sent the ebay invoice which still includes postage fees and a little message. Now i didnt add my paypal address will the paynow button do the hard work and take the buyer to paypal so he can pay me and as im a seller will it automatically have my details ready togo?

Im also thinking if they do decide to collect should i except cash and then should i send another invoice for a deposit?

God im such a Newman!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The last time I sold something that was getting picked up, I just done all by cash...

You will still have to pay the ebay fee mind you...

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> The last time I sold something that was getting picked up, I just done all by cash...
> 
> You will still have to pay the ebay fee mind you...
> 
> :thumb:


I was hoping you would pop in :thumb:

Im happy to pay my fees its sold completely down to having it on there.

Can i simply keep changing my invoices then? ie cash or deposit and cash or without delivery charges?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

message him saying do you want to pay cash on collection minus postage fee id do that


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

We've been clearing lots of furniture etc since we moved house and its easier to do cash on collection.
Never bothered taking deposits but have specified 'must be collected within a set time period' usually 7 days


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If they click paypal there is the paypal cut, if they picking up then cash on collection no need for a deposit.

As stated you still pay listing and final value costs but atleast you dont have part taken with paypal.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> I was hoping you would pop in :thumb:
> 
> Im happy to pay my fees its sold completely down to having it on there.
> 
> Can i simply keep changing my invoices then? ie cash or deposit and cash or without delivery charges?


I would actually email them and say ignore the generic ebay one, can we do cash on collection, minus the postage fees...

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I would actually email them and say ignore the generic ebay one, can we do cash on collection, minus the postage fees...
> 
> :thumb:


Well ill leave it untill they respond, but might drop a quick message mentioning cash on collection. Saying that some people might prefer pay pal as you can use a credit crad instead of having to find the cash....

Thanks for the info lads...

Its was a female sex doll btw...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Its was a female sex doll btw...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


And you never put it, sorry her, up for sale on here first!?!? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> And you never put it, sorry her, up for sale on here first!?!? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


lol just imagine actually selling them on ebay ....

*Condition*: USED!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

C'mon get your sloppy seconds......

:doublesho:doublesho


----------

